# Free cool room panels. Perth



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/8/13)

I think this is in the right forum.
I have about 10 panels, 50mm thick, about 1m x 2.1m, offcuts.
Would suit small coolroom/fermentation chamber.
Free to a good home, pick up from Kelmscott.
PM me if interested.


----------



## Kak (13/8/13)

PM Sent


----------



## Philthy79 (13/8/13)

If Kak hasn't taken them all, I can help you get rid of them!
PM Sent
Cheers


----------



## wood88 (13/8/13)

I would be interested in 1 panel if there is any leftovers.

Cheers


----------



## benno1973 (13/8/13)

Off topic - Vlad, I haven't seen you post on this forum in years! Good to see you back... still brewing?


----------



## sinkas (14/8/13)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Off topic - Vlad, I haven't seen you post on this forum in years! Good to see you back... still brewing?


+1


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/8/13)

'ello chaps.
Yes, still alive and still brewing shit beer, just not as often.


----------



## Kak (18/8/13)

Thanks heaps for the panels Ian. Will drop you off a few bottles when there ready. Philthy and wood I will let you know if any left over


----------

